
New Zealand's Rocket Lab launches first rocket into orbit from Māhia Peninsula - keithnz
https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/100757521/rocket-lab-launches-electron-test-rocket-from-mhia-peninsula-hawkes-bay
======
bartkmq
Worth noting it's also the first rocket using electric fuel pumps instead of
turbopumps.

To optimize the weight they also drop the batteries once they get empty.

------
askvictor
The first stage seems to be very vertical compared to other launches; any
explanation why?

~~~
Gravityloss
Small rockets suffer more from drag than bigger ones, because there is more
frontal area per mass. Thus it makes sense to get out of the atmosphere very
directly. It's also why small rockets look very skinny.

Or maybe it's related to the launch range.

Or something else. These are just guesses.

